# Please read! Have you ever heard of this??



## dwbonfire (Oct 1, 2011)

I had posted about my GSD gone missing this past Sunday, and unfortunetly I have not heard anything about her or found her. Unfortunetly she was not wearing identification, just her collar. I have put posters up all over the area, and some picture fliers up at stores and whatnot. I have talked to a few local people but nothing. I called animal control and nothing yet.
My attention is now focused on a different possibility. A woman about 5 miles from me called after seeing my signs and told me of her dog that has gone missing on the following Tuesday since my dog. He was a middle age dog (like mine) and wearing a collar. Never strays far and very friendly. Also about a mile to the other side of me her relatives are missing an older dog, again never strays far.
When I called around to shelters I got a man on the phone who asked me specifics about my dog. I told him she was a 5 year old dog spayed female wearing a collar. He told me she would probably be too old for someone to bother grabbing for re-sale. He told me more likely someone might grab her for "testing". He is the second person to suggest  that people come to areas like mine and grab middle aged dogs SPECIFICALLY wearing collars to bring to labs and test different drugs on them. He told me they want dogs a few years old and not puppies because middle aged dogs especially wearing collars show that they have been cared for and vacinated and are better canidates for thier testing and whatnot. I am totally beside myself to think my dog may have been picked up for this. Has anyone heard of this?! I am an hour from Charlotte NC, and I looked up testing labs and SO MANY came up I dont even know where to start.
I dont know if I should try calling these places to ask, or if they will just lie to me and play dumb since its obviously not legal to steal someones dog. I thought about going to the police station but Im affraid they will laugh me right out of there. Im in an area where most people think dogs are just dogs and disposable. This dog was my pet, and my best friend for 5 years.
Does anyone know anything about this? I dont know where to start! Also a man I know a town over had his two dogs go missing, a young Pyr puppy and an older mutt dog that had never left his property in the 10+ years she was alive. Is someone re selling these dogs?! I cant imagine there is market for this, older spayed dogs without papers and whatnot, why would anyone buy them? Shelters cant even adopt dogs out nevermind random people selling random dogs. If anyone has any information or guidance I'd be very appreciative. This is the first I have ever heard of such a thing and I just cant believe it.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 1, 2011)

Yes, I have heard of this, sadly it is very common.

A friend of mine in Kansas had her dog stolen last year.  Ziva was a 5 year old australian cattle dog, and was a ranch dog.  There were five other dogs on this 5000 acre ranch, they "patroled" the ranch for coyotes etc.  Most of the other ranches have ranch dogs that are loose so that they could do their job.  Ranch dogs are considered very valuable, and are well care for and very healthy, not to mention well loved and appreciated by their owners.  I have know ranchers to spend upwards of 6000$ to save an injured ranch dog.  This makes them very valuable for testing.

On a Sunday morning last year, 3 of the five dogs at my friends ranch were taken, including her favorite, Ziva.  Three australian cattle dogs were taken from her ranch.  Five border collies were taken from a neighboring ranch.  A german shepherd, two mutts, and another australian cattle dog from another ranch.  Two basset hounds were taken from a fence yard, as well as a couple labs and a rottie.  Several anatolians, and one or more Great Pyr.  Ranch dogs are usually friendly to strangers that are not messing with livestock.

In the three hour period, a total of 25 dogs were taken, some in enclosures, some loose ranch dogs, others in enclosed areas.  One persons trailcam revealed a dog being grabbed by the collar, lifted and carried off.  Another witness saw a large white van, and heard barking coming from it.

Three months later, another ranch community was hit and this time they got 18 dogs.  Ranchers there are no longer socializing the dogs to make them friendly.  The dogs are rather unfriendly to strangers now.  Personal pets are being locked up inside the house.

None of the dogs were ever found.

Please talk with the others who are missing dogs, and get together and go to the police.  If the police dont help, contact your local news.  *Make this public*, if only make others aware that your area is being patroled.

Farm and Ranch communities are particularly enticing to these jerks.

 I live about 45 mins from Charlotte and would like to know specifics on where you are located (PM me if you want).  I have a doxie, a jack russel and a mastiff.  I pity anyone who would try to take the mastiff. She is a good dog, but will not tolerate strangers in the yard and I would find a armless  person in the yard when I got home.  

I am so sorry about your GSD.  I hope that she is found, safe and secure.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 1, 2011)

I have to agree with Redtailgal about notifying the others in your area that lost dogs.  This is a huge issue.  Our County Animal Shelter got caught selling dogs and cats for testing a few years ago.  Big mess, what a disgrace.  Took lots of taxpayer money to fix the problem because of some who thought a little pocket money could be had on 'throw away" animals.  

As sad as this situation was, yours is worse.  Along with the situation of the cattle ranchers that Redtailgal posted.  These are family pets.  Worse for the ranchers, they are their "true" workers of their ranches.  It takes time, lots of dedication to that dog training them to do their jobs.   Along with the bond that all form, whether worker or pet.  

This needs to be addressed.  This needs to be brought to light.  Though animals are needed to "run tests", to experiment for cures or new drugs, never should it be stolen from a home or a farm.  

I'm glad to hear that the ranchers are making sure their animals are not being socialized.  More for their protection.  But how about the pets?  

Hope you find your dog safe and secure.  But this disgusting theft must be brought to light.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey, I just looked at your ad on Craig's list, good job.

Just a thought, after I saw the pic of your dog.  Many people may not recognize her as a GSD.  Besure to make sure to check ads saying black dog and also report hers as a black dog.


----------



## dwbonfire (Oct 1, 2011)

The hardest part about this is I will never know if thats what happened to my dog. There is no way I can comb the many many acres of woods behind me, so I dont know if she was killed out there, or in my opinion, worse, caught by these people we're talking about. I would honestly rather find my dog dead than have her taken by these people and have to endure what they might put her through. My dog is my shadow, when I leave the house Im told she has a "meltdown", and she is just obsessed with me like most GSDs are with thier owners. I feel like she would be miserable to be caught by some other person and never see me again. I know that might sound silly but I know my dog.
I feel like Im stuck until some more people come forward and contact my thru my ads on CL and signs posted in the area. Until I have a group of people I feel like my one dog wont get recognized by media or police. I wish I knew more people in the area to help me walk these woods and search for her. A hunter may have killed her, a pack of coyotes, a pack of hogs, big cats have been sighted. Theres many different possibilities, but the fact that many other dogs close by are missing too is what strikes me odd.
 I just need closure, whatever it might end up being.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm sorry.  

You know what is best for both you and your dog.   Keep looking and dont give up until you are at peace with stopping.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 1, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your dog. Once you have that close bond it is like losing a family member. I hope you get your dog back unharmed.


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 1, 2011)

It was on the TV news not to long ago in Iowa as  several people lots dogs and cats to these sick people.


----------



## Bicycle (Oct 2, 2011)

With pounds overflowing and free dog ads all over the place, I highly doubt a legit research lab is going to take the time and risk to steal dogs. Maybe in the 70s, but not today. I'd be more worried about her being stolen as a bait dog or picked off by coyotes (yes, they can and do kill big dogs). It's less likely, but sometimes animal rights people steal dogs for random reasons and claim they're rescuing them. I hope you find her safe and sound.


----------



## Bossroo (Oct 2, 2011)

Bicycle said:
			
		

> With pounds overflowing and free dog ads all over the place, I highly doubt a legit research lab is going to take the time and risk to steal dogs. Maybe in the 70s, but not today. I'd be more worried about her being stolen as a bait dog or picked off by coyotes (yes, they can and do kill big dogs). It's less likely, but sometimes animal rights people steal dogs for random reasons and claim they're rescuing them. I hope you find her safe and sound.


I seriously doubt that a research lab is at fault here.  Too many laws on the books for proof of source of their research animals. Also if found out, their credibility is done for. Just not worth the risk.   My neighbor had his very large Rottie killed by a pack of coyotes... all he found was the head and hide. I lost my 2 - 90 & 95 pounds of solid muscle Boxers to coyotes. Some of these so called animal rights groups are well known to do some of these dastardly deeds and direct blame on research labs.  Also, after the Viet Nam war ended and many of the people were resettled to our town... all of a sudden the local pound started to see a drastic decline in dog and cat pickups and a suden increase of people calling in to see if their pets were picked up. Seems that these animals are a tastey meal in some cultures.  I hope that you locate your dog safe and sound.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 3, 2011)

http://www.stolenpets.com/

http://www.examiner.com/american-pi...en-pets-and-pit-bulls-victims-of-the-low-life

http://members.tripod.com/Dog_tracer/page3.html

With all due respect, I must disagree with you.

The laboratories do not cruise around and steal dogs.  There are brokers for that.

There are class B buyers/sellers (call dog brokers) that pick up dogs from the pound, from free ad in the papers, off the streets etc and sell these dogs for research, for bait dogs, and for puppy mills if they look somewhat purebred. Most of your class B brokers are scum and will LIE on paperwork to get the all mighty dollar.  They may get 20-30 dollars a head, more for a purebred healthy dog,to sell to a laboratory. The dogs rejected from the laboratories are sold very cheaply as bait dogs. Count in gas, feed, and other expenses, you can see why they would want to cut their overhead and take the cheapest dog they can find, even if that cheap dog is some little girls "Fido".

Laws really dont mean much, there are laws against murder and child abuse, but it still goes on.

The paperwork put out by these labs is a joke.    Not so long ago, in NC, there was a laboratory raided.  They were on record for having 120 dogs, but they had 180. The extra 60 dogs had no paper trail whatsoever.   

Do a google on Class B dog brokers, see what turns up.  Visit the links that are at the top of this thread, so that you can be aware of the situation.  This is not a thing of the past like people like to think, its very real and happens today.  Sure, not as often, too many pound pups, puppy mill breeding dogs past their prime, strays on the streets etc.  BUT purebred, well care for, HEALHTY animals are still the prefered testing subject.  Beagles and Labs are the most sought after breed of dog.

Do I think that this GSD was taken for experimental research? No, I dont think so.  However, her owner does know more about the situation that I do, and she has that suspicion. She would have a better idea than we do.  She should pursue all angles here, even if only for her own peace of mind.  It is a plausible theory and must not be ignored, nor made light of.

Do you know why they still get away with it?

Because so many people today think it doesnt happen anymore, it's not even considered to be a possibility.

This is real, please dont stick your head in the sand!


----------

